# Ambitious model collection



## cowboybrian (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, my name is Brian and I am wanting to start a collection of specific cars. I want to build the entire "Boost list" from Gone in 60 Seconds. I know this list is very specific on the model, body style, and decal work. This is what is gonna make it fun for me. My problem with my idea is im running into snags when trying to find the kits. I know I could piece together kits and I am just fine with doing that, but I would still need some base cars to start with. 

Does anyone happen to have any ideas on where I could start finding the base designs for some of these exotic cars on the list. Below is the list of cars.

1999 Aston Martin DB7: Mary 
1962 Aston Martin DB1: Barbara 
1999 Bentley Arnage: Lindsey 
1999 Bentley Azure: Laura 
1964 Bentley Continental: Alma 
1959 Cadillac El Dorado: Madeline 
1958 Cadillac El Dorado Brougham: Patricia 
1999 Cadillac Escalade: Carol 
2000 Cadillac El Dorado STS: Daniela 
1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible: Stefanie 
1969 Chevrolet Camaro Z28: Erin 
1953 Chevrolet Corvette: Pamela 
1967 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Big Block: Stacey 
2000 Ford F350 4x4 modified pick-up: Anne 
1971 DeTomaso Pantera: Kate 
1969 Dodge Daytona: Vanessa 
1998 Dodge Viper Coupe GTS: Denise 
1995 Ferrari 355 B: Diane 
1997 Ferrari 355 F1: Iris 
1967 Ferrari 265 GTB4: Nadine 
1999 Ferrari 550 Maranello: Angelina 
1987 Ferrari Testarosa: Rose 
1956 Ford T-Bird: Susan 
2000 GMC Yukon: Megan 
1999 HumVee 2-Door Pickup: Tracy 
1999 Infiniti Q45: Rachel 
1994 Jaguar XJ 220: Bernadene 
1999 Jaguar XK8 Coupe: Deborah 
1990 Lamborghini LM SUV: Gina 
1999 Lexus LS 400: Hillary 
1999 Lincoln Navigator: Kimberley 
1957 Mercedes Benz 300 SL/Gullwing: Dorothy 
1999 Mercedes Benz CL 500: Donna 
1999 Mercedes Benz S 600: Samantha 
1998 Mercedes Benz SL 600: Ellen 
1950 Mercury Custom: Gabriela 
1971 Plymouth Hemi Cuda: Shannon 
1969 Plymouth Roadrunner: Jessica 
1965 Pontiac GTO: Sharon 
1999 Porsche 996: Tina 
2000 Porsche Boxster: Marsha 
1961 Porsche Speedster: Natalie 
1988 Porsche 959: Virginia 
1997 Porsche 911 Twin Turbo: Tanya 
2000 Rolls Royce Stretch Limousine: Grace 
1966 Shelby AC Cobra: Ashley 
1967 Shelby Mustang GT 500: Eleanor 
2000 Toyota Landcruiser: Cathy 
1998 Toyota Supra Turbo: Lynn 
2000 Volvo Turbo Wagon R: Lisa 

Any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

cowboybrian said:


> Hi, my name is Brian and I am wanting to start a collection of specific cars.
> 
> 1959 Cadillac El Dorado: Madeline - *Monogram*
> 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible: Stefanie -*Revell.*
> ...



I know that this will be a difficult task.
these are the ones I know for sure are made in plastic model kit form that is 1/24 or 1/25 scale. the name in bold is the manufacturer.
cant tell you much about the import stuff. 
I tried the same thing when assembling the "Fifty Fastest Musclecars" collection. I gave up in the larger scale.
eventually, I completed the fifty fastest in 1/64 scale. but it still wasnt easy.

good luck.


----------

